# Stop jumping on me! (help)



## chicks & ducks (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all.

We've had our baby goats for about 2 weeks now(which means they are 3 weeks old).  When I go in to give them their bottles they jump all over me! Right now it's just annoying, but in a while it'll be dangerous!  I've tried firmly saying no and not giving milk til they stop but they never really stop. They jump up and go down and jump up and I try to sneak a bottle in during that half a second they're on the ground.  Is there anything else I could be doing to discourage this behaviour?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 15, 2011)

A spray bottle filled with water works wonders!  I'm not nice about it either- I keep it on the stream setting and even the cutest little baby goats get sprayed right in the head.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 15, 2011)

When mine do that, I push them down hard and say loudly "Don't Jump!". I won't let them have their bottles until they quit jumping. The spray bottle can be useful too if just pushing them away doesn't help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2011)

Feed them through a fence.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 15, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Feed them through a fence.


Also a good idea if they are being really bad. That's how my husband bottle feeds his two bottle kids right now because they get really aggressive about eating and almost knock people over. But, it's not really a long-term solution to the jumping problem, as they tend to do that whether or not you have food, at least mine do until they get tired of falling on the ground every time they try it.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

How many babies do you have???  Ive never had luck by yelling or trying to reason with a goat. It really dos'nt work..for me anyway.  Especially with babies who know what you have and are over the top for it!!!!   

I would introduce grain and hay to them now as well...that may make it easier if they have something else to learn to munch on and not so hungry when you arrive.  And it will distract them a bit while you get ready for the bottles. 

But you are momma to them now..so you need to show them the behavoir you exspect.  When they jump...hold them down with a light grip..and after a little bit of time..they will start to understand what you mean.  Its never gonna be perfect...cuz bottle babies are very people friendly.  They are goats..and you have to think like a goat momma and do what she would do.  I wouldnt get down and head butt them!  But what I mean is she is physical with them.  She dos'nt talk per se..she physically shows them.  Get it???

Also..dont encourage head butting..they push into you...dont push back...thats where people get in trouble.  Its cute when their 20 lbs but when their 150lbs and your on the ground...its not so cute!!  

Another option is bottle feeders.  They sell them at TSC and most feed store.  The nipples are there and you just fill the milk in the center.  

Good luck...hope they calm down for you.  They will as they age and as you work with them.


----------

